# Christmas Came Early! New Cellar!!!



## JOESILVA401 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's finally installed! My custom made cherry wine storage cellar. My uncle is a carpenter and built this beauty for me; a few thousand later, and I'm looking at nearly 450 bottles of storage and an investment for life! Anyone in New England area- private message me!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2012)

First off they look great and you have a family heirloom now. I am confused though. The pictures you have pinned up also part of your cellar or just pictures to build off of. The racks you guys built are awesome. Are they double bottles deep or single. With three boards it looks rather deep. It also looks very heavy duty.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 4, 2012)

Saweeet!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 4, 2012)

I wish I had a BIL who was a carpenter...... 

Those are 1st class all the way!


----------



## bakervinyard (Nov 4, 2012)

Great looking racks ! My wine stoage is a closet in my basement, holds about 200 bottles. Have 195 bottles bulk aging and being bottled early spring. Don't know where to put them all. Might have to increase my consumption.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice looking racks!


----------



## JOESILVA401 (Nov 4, 2012)

@Running- pinned up pics were baseline pics to work project off of....


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Nov 5, 2012)

Now you've got ALOT of brewing to do. As others have said, your racks are top notch. Congrats!


----------



## rodo (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice job!!


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice indeed. I bet a decent camera would really show it up nice!


----------



## BobR (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, really nice!


----------



## Javila (Nov 14, 2012)

very very nice woodworking !


----------

